# tarpon.... where and when?



## SKINNERZ71 (Jan 15, 2008)

wheres is a good place in the southeast united states for good tarpon fishing? and the best time of the year to go? i would most definitely be booking with a guide so if you have guide reccomendations lets hear them too.  thanks


----------



## Phat Mitch (Jan 15, 2008)

boca grande, fl. june, july


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Jan 16, 2008)

St.mary's jetties Southeast Georgia in the late summer and fall. As big as you can handle and then some.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 16, 2008)

Boca! bumper boats!
they seem to be on the increase every where in Ga.
cw


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2008)

off the beach at Jekyll in the summer.  Especially off the north end of the island.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 16, 2008)

March. Government Cut or Flamingo , FL..............PM me for a guide recommendation if you are serious.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jan 16, 2008)

Anywhere from Jax to Jupiter in the summer right off the beach. All you need is a yak and a flipping stick.


----------



## JasonF (Jan 16, 2008)

Phat Mitch said:


> boca grande, fl. june, july



Definately!  World class Tarpon at your disposal.  If your looking for a peaceful trip with your family or friends then you might consider somewhere else.  Boca Grande pass is always littered with hundereds of boats bumping into each other trying to catch these fish during this run.  Big sharks too!! I believe a 14' hammerhead was caught in the pass last year.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 17, 2008)

Appalachicola Bay.....Robinson Brothers.....flaredfish.com


----------



## TenPtr (Jan 17, 2008)

July-september the Ga coast is full of them.  The sand bars around the Jekyll/Cumberland island area are awesome!  No need to go to Boca's crowded waters when you can enjoy the privacy of GA's waters.  check out this 160 pounder I caught last August near Cumberland.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 17, 2008)

That's a big fish!!!


----------



## sonofagun (Jan 17, 2008)

TenPtr said:


> July-september the Ga coast is full of them.  The sand bars around the Jekyll/Cumberland island area are awesome!  No need to go to Boca's crowded waters when you can enjoy the privacy of GA's waters.  check out this 160 pounder I caught last August near Cumberland.



Nice fish.  I go off St. Cath.  What bait and how do you fish for them.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 17, 2008)

sonofagun said:


> Nice fish.  I go off St. Cath.  What bait and how do you fish for them.



free line a live pogie, or get a big dead one and cut it in half and send it to the bottom


----------



## QTurn (Jan 18, 2008)

Dustin Pate said:


> Appalachicola Bay.....Robinson Brothers.....flaredfish.com



I agree.  Been fishing with Tommy Robinson at least twice a year for the last 7 years.  He is a good guide and we have always caught fish (Not necessarily what we were after, but we caught something!!).  The tarpon are there in the hot summer months.  Plus we like staying in Indian Pass and not seeing other people on the beach!!  Great place.  Do the two hour shark trip out of the Indian Pass campground. FUN!!


----------



## sonofagun (Jan 18, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> free line a live pogie, or get a big dead one and cut it in half and send it to the bottom



That's how we do it too.  Just wondering if anyone has invented a better mouse trap.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 18, 2008)

Go to Marathon Fla last of May 1st of June and Tarpon are there by the millions!  You can't help but catch them!  I would recomend Capt Jack there.  He gets $300 but two people can split that and its $150 he may take more than two but we did two.  We went with him and had a blast!  If you would like I can try to find his number but its a 100 % deal!  I had one on within 5 min of fishing mine was about 85 lbs and it almost killed me!

His name is Capt Jack Callion Marathon Fla 305 743-7552 the way I found out about him he did a tv show with Mark Sosin and it was great so I went on Mark Sosin's web site and got the number.  
http://www.marksosin.com/guides/index.php


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for all the reccomendations guys


----------



## Whitetailer (Jan 28, 2008)

*Keys Tarpon*

Out of Islamorada,

April can be good if the weather settles.  May and June is best for the giants.  I like July and August too for fish in the 60 to 80 pound size on 20# spin.  Dead bait or live bait.

I like to use small Blue Crabs and have the possibility of a Permit also.

   Whitetailer


----------



## gatorbob (Jan 28, 2008)

*Tarpon fishing*

Boca Grande has lots of tarpon to go along with lots of boats and some discourteous fishermen. I have fished all over and my choice is Islamorada in the keys. Not only tarpon but pretty good bone fishing. (and the nite life ain't bad either!!) Believe me it's worth the trip/.


----------



## Flatone (Jan 31, 2008)

Boca Grande is a novelty...  If I were planning a tarpon trip, I would definately consider the Bradenton/Sarasota area.  You can sight fish off the beach in the mornings and fish Eggmont on the hill tides... its the best of both worlds!  I love fishing S Tampa Bay.. Eggmont is one of my favorite places to fish.  And dont forget about the redfish and snook fishing that time of year!


----------



## d-a (Feb 1, 2008)

Nitro said:


> March. Government Cut or Flamingo , FL..............PM me for a guide recommendation if you are serious.




Dont forget the west pass

d-a


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Feb 2, 2008)

i would definately recommend Appalachicola Bay.  We hung into 7 or 8 last year in july and August from the old bridge(pier) not much to do but jump them but what a blast it can be.  early and late are when to be out there and Robinson is one of the more popular guides ive heard of


----------



## TenPtr (Feb 10, 2008)

I free-line 2 cut pogeys on the surface and send 2 live/dead baits down to the bottom.  They will often times hit anything fresh you put out there.  Hooked 2 last year on chunks of whiting.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Feb 11, 2008)

TenPtr said:


> July-september the Ga coast is full of them.  The sand bars around the Jekyll/Cumberland island area are awesome!  No need to go to Boca's crowded waters when you can enjoy the privacy of GA's waters.  check out this 160 pounder I caught last August near Cumberland.



Shhhhh, don't let everybody know to much. The Tarpon fishing on the GA coast is world class. Let them all make that long drive to south FL. if they want to.


----------



## Southbound (Feb 13, 2008)

"St.mary's jetties Southeast Georgia in the late summer and fall. As big as you can handle and then some."

The above is on point. When the pogeys are on the beaches, the poons are not behind. the small ones arrive in may.  IM for more details


----------



## swamp hunter (Feb 14, 2008)

The Fla. Keys . Without question. Summer , ALL summer. Any of the bridges will do. Many times I,ve cast out the ole bomber long A, You,ll hook one, he,ll jump and throw it and bam another one will grab it. I,ve did up to 4 tarpon in ONE cast !!. Most are small about 40 / 75 lbs. Perfect lite tackle size. Plus like someone allready said , The nite life ain,t bad either!


----------



## huntfish (Feb 15, 2008)

Flatone said:


> Boca Grande is a novelty...  If I were planning a tarpon trip, I would definately consider the Bradenton/Sarasota area.  You can sight fish off the beach in the mornings and fish Eggmont on the hill tides... its the best of both worlds!  I love fishing S Tampa Bay.. Eggmont is one of my favorite places to fish.  And dont forget about the redfish and snook fishing that time of year!



Oh yea.   Jim Lemke or Matt Larson are great guides in the TB area.


----------



## mrnow (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tarpon*

Channel Five Bridge, in the Florida Keys April to June. Gulf side of the bridge on the outgoing tide.


----------



## Southbound (Mar 9, 2008)

St marys in the summer months is fantastic tarpon fishing.  No need for a guide. PM me for details


----------



## Southbound (Mar 9, 2008)

Gatorbob is dead one about Eggmont. My brother lives in the area and we went out with one of his friends Tarpon/snook fishing. YOu can see schools of tarpon a hundred yards away. It was really cool.


----------



## Whitetailer (Mar 9, 2008)

*Tarpon time*

The Tarpon are showing up here (in Islamorada) big time right now.  I fished two nice days back to back before a front last Wed. and Thurs. and it was a head turning show!!  The weather is just too unsettled for consistent action right now though and the Sharks would not let us alone.  The major body of fish is out around Cape Sable and Sandy Key right now, but in a few weeks they will be heavy duty around the bridges in and around Islamorada.

Released this one Wed.







Had this permit on for 25 minutes before he spit the hook  at boatside.....









I can't wait for spring!!!!!!

                  Whitetailer


----------



## Southbound (Mar 9, 2008)

Whitetailer, 


You live the life fishing in tyhe keys and hunting in Ga!! Man let me know if you want a room mate. I bet my wife and kids would not mind if we moved to the keys. We dont need a lot of room. 

 Gobblers are already gobblin


----------



## Whitetailer (Mar 9, 2008)

*Southbound*

HOW MANY KIDS???

I just got rid of my one.....
last semester of college..........  phewww

The best I could do is put you up a tent in the back yard and run an extension cord for a fan.

This front that came through cost me three days fishing, I'm just sitting home watching the wind blow today.


                               Whitetailer


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 9, 2008)

K-DAWG XB 2003 said:


> St.mary's jetties Southeast Georgia in the late summer and fall. As big as you can handle and then some.



This is excellent tarpon fishing in August. Jim Fussel, if he is still around, is your best bet- at least 5 years ago.  Regularly hook 3-8 100#+ tarpons when I go out with him.

Avoid boca.  It's a nightmare.  It's like new york city, and 20% of the people out there have absolutly no concept of manners.


----------



## skibum (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm heading to Pine Island the first weekend in May to Flyfish with Scott Swartz from the ATL FFing school..   Should be a blast throwing 10-12wt's


----------



## Southbound (Mar 13, 2008)

whitetailer 

a tent is all I need.


----------

